
Teaching honeybees to do arithmetic - prostoalex
https://www.quantamagazine.org/what-scarlett-howard-learns-from-the-bees-she-teaches-20200122/
======
nk1337
Cool article. So the final goal is to understand something about the way human
brain operates.

I remember reading that human visual perception has some patterns like
"Objects with same shape/color appear to be similar" and why visual illusions
play with our mind.

Do we have information that animals do share those patterns or are vulnerable
to some of the illusions?

